# Thirty Two Fast Track or regular lacing



## JaNelleD (Dec 11, 2013)

I've had k2's with this system for about 2 seasons now.. I ride a ton and usually pretty hard.. Have not experienced any issues thus far. I was told when you take them off and store them, to retighten them.. Which is what I do.

I'd say go for it! Definitely kicks preparation at the car down a notch!


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

I have the lashed fast tracks.. Love them.. No issues and they stay locked.


----------

